

Tell HN: A script to download your saved story links - ColinWright

I posted this about 12 hours ago[0], but it got very few upvotes, so I'm posting it again for the different audience.<p>In response to a question asked recently[1] I've re-implemented my scripts to retrieve my saved stories. The scripts are fragile and not pretty - I just hacked them together quickly to get the job done.  The question has come up before, so if anyone wants them, let me know.  If enough people ask then I'll stick them on GitHub or something and make them open.<p>My concern is that it is scripted access to HN, so it might be regarded as "unkind", and I'd be interested to now what the HN crown thinks.<p>Thoughts?<p>[0] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5094367<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5060631
======
ColinWright
Clickables:

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5094367>

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5060631>

